# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  ASUS thắng lớn tại European Hardware Awards 2015 với 7 giải

## seonovaland

tại lễ trao giải european hardware awards 2015 giành cho các thiết bị phần cứng tốt nhất châu âu, asus là nhà sản xuất đoạt nhiều giải thưởng nhất với 7 giải. đây là sự kiện uy tín được tổ chức hàng năm tại châu âu nhằm tôn vinh các thiết bị phần cứng hàng đầu.



​sau đây là 7 thiết bị phần cứng của asus đoạt giải ở các hạng mục:

*1. bo mạch chủ mini itx tốt nhất thuộc về rog maximus vii impact*

​*2. máy tính nhỏ gọn hay barebone tốt nhất thuộc về rog gr8*

​*3. bo mạch chủ atx tốt nhất thuộc về x99-deluxe*

​*4. card đồ họa nền nvidia tốt nhất thuộc về strix gtx 980*

​*5. card âm thanh tốt nhất thuộc về essence stx ii*

​*6. màn hình máy tính tốt nhất thuộc về mẫu pb279q 4k/uhd*

​*7. bộ định tuyến (router) tốt nhất thuộc về rt-ac87u*

​_nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## kettrinh

*trả lời: asus thắng lớn tại european hardware awards 2015 với 7 giải*

asus toàn đầu tư r&d rất cao sao mà k có giải cho được - sản phẩm toàn hàng chất lượng

----------


## hvu45678

*trả lời: asus thắng lớn tại european hardware awards 2015 với 7 giải*

kết con gr8, tích hợp toàn bộ những gì mình cần với cả nhỏ gọn nữa

----------


## SongwolVina

*trả lời: asus thắng lớn tại european hardware awards 2015 với 7 giải*

x99-deluxe có giải là đúng rồi, main gì trâu vật vã

----------

